# How to hang Christmas tree from the ceiling



## jwu11 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey guys

So I saw a small artificial christmas tree with lights on it the other day and got this idea that it would look great if I could attach it upside down on my ceiling. It's short, about two feet tall and this is a guess but maybe weighs seven-twelve pounds. Anyway, I used half a roll of duct tape and that actually worked for about half a day but then it fell. I haven't tried more duct tape because I figure that will eventually just fail again. Does anyone have any ideas how I can permanently attach my Christmas tree to my ceiling?


----------



## iamdunn (Sep 19, 2011)

So you're hanging this tree upside down from the ceiling? And using duct tape? Man this sounds like a disaster dude!


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

And just when I thought I’ve heard about everything. 

You could screw it to a ceiling joist. 

Duct tape would work if you strapped to a ceiling fan. Just don’t turn on the fan, the cord probably wouldn’t like it.

BTW…..welcome to the forum.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

To paraphrase John F. Kennedy, "What will you answer when the World asks 'why'?"

If you must, I would drill through the artificial trunk. Put a long eye bolt or hook through the ceiling and into a joist or use a butterfly bolt like with plant hangers. Loop picture framing wire through the hole in the "trunk" and the bolt in the ceiling. Adjust to the length you want.

You said permanent? As in you are going to leave it up there all year round? You could buy a flange (pvc would work for this I should think) the diameter of the base of the artificial tree trunk. Mount the flange base to the ceiling. Insert the base in the flange and fasten the set screws on the side. 

You will need to teach the angel on top to fly upside down. 

Use drywall screws or a nail gun to fasten presents "under the tree" to the ceiling. Or to make sure they stay up, ramset the bottom of the boxes into joists. 

No offense, but this sounds really weird dude.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

I know there are never any trolls on this forum, but there are trolls on this forum...


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

My cousin owned a ver upscale restaurant with a couple of shallow water areas and small fountains between the tables. Since space was a premium, he hung a 5' pine up side down oer the water/pond area and just had a 1/2" threaded eye screwed into the base of the trunk.

The first year he found out he had to wire the branches up to prevent sagging before decorating. It became a reason to go there before Christmas.

Dick


----------

